# What kinda person U are?



## svenkat83 (Nov 24, 2003)

Basically I classify computer users into three categories.
1.A person who just uses computers to browse the internet, do some work and then for entertainment.Most of our parents,sister might be these people.
2.A person more advanced.Tries different softwares and hardware tweaks but never risks their stability of the computer like Testing some risky shell replacements,Overclocking CPU,GPU etc.I have many computer literates as my friend who fear even tweaking the registries.They don't even use registry editor.
3.This is a person who would experiment with his computer a lot resulting in Hardware failures, or reformatting the drive problems leading to re installing the OS just few to name.

So what kinda person U R? 
Though I know many of them belong to third category there might be other 
category people too.
Feel free to share......


----------



## c4u (Nov 24, 2003)

well  i fall in category 3


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 24, 2003)

category 3

in the last 4 months i have reinstalled xp 3 times as i was experimenting and system crached never to wake up again until reinstalled.


----------



## Mask (Nov 24, 2003)

*there is an easier way to revert back to Win XP...*

Hey, here's what you could try if you dont want to re-install Windows Xp..

*How to Recover from a currupted Registry that prevents Windows XP from starting.*[/b]


----------



## Mask (Nov 24, 2003)

i definitely fall into the 3rd Category!

But since i installed XP i know for sure that my system is lot more stable than with Win98. with Win98 if i went one MHz too many on CPU OC, the system wud come crashing down on, me erasing all the registry entries and leaving me with an almost dead system. that sucked. not anymore though.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 25, 2003)

but no prob now
after my system crashed the day-before yesterday
i installed Roxio Goback from the Norton system works 2003 cd and also created a system restore point in XPso if it crashes
i can get back to the best known config. even without xp booting to show the message
this time my whole harddisk crashed and didnt find a boot device except a sloppy disk


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 25, 2003)

i wanna learn programming too
can u tell me from what do i start and from where do i learn?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

*Third category!!!*

I hve tried most of the winows os'es except 2000.But still i have th opinion that win 98se is the best (for me)!I accept that win xp is th most stable but on my system it has crashed 4 times & i  have taken all the pain in formatting my hd & installing the os.I believe that win ME was a total joke which Microsoft has done!


Sorry for telling all this ,but frankly I fall in the third category!!!


----------



## svenkat83 (Nov 26, 2003)

While reading about your experiences with your PCs I think I should have added another category before category 3(maybe category 2.5)so that I can put myself there.Frankly I haven't installed my OS more than 6-7 times.I would have formatted my hard disk 10-12 times.
I didn't install XP just because some one told me that I have to re-install the whole OS after every significant upgrade.
Darshan I agree with your point on Win98SEI sticked on to Win98SE which I feel is very reliable and somewhat more stable than Win9X series of OSes.
By the by Gunshotsilence if U like programming I think U should start with C.I love it eventhough I can't master it.Then move on to C++.


----------



## guri35 (Nov 26, 2003)

Well I also fall in category three.In the past three years I have Reinstalled xp 20-25 times and farmatted numerous times.Trying different softwares and exploring anything that a pc can do are my other hobbies.And with such hobbies the problems have to happen surely.But now I have learnt a lot of tricks to make all the process a lot simpler and now I dont have to go through the painfull process of restoring  pc to the working condition in which it was before. I will soon post all the tricks.

Regarding the stability,I think nothing beats Win xp but you have to give it the necessary resources.You cannot expect stability from  a pc with 128 mb .256 mb for day to day use and even playing games but if u are into using professional softawares like video editing and 3d animation etc. then more than 256 mb.
------------------------------------------------------------
I DONT BELIEVE IN GOD 'CAUSE MY RELIGION IS REALITY.


----------



## ashfame (Apr 11, 2006)

i fall into the 3 category except i don't apply hardware tweaks.
i don't know about them much & doesn't felt the need either.
And one thing i wanna ask is that below the name Mask it is showing 0 posts, then how he has posted the message.


----------



## kris147 (Apr 11, 2006)

because it takes time to update.

i fall under cat 2.  2 scared to risk the stability of my baby


----------



## kris147 (Apr 11, 2006)

oh yea i c what you mean now. from nov 24 2005 lol. maybe he's banned or something?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

@ashfame - No post count in In General, Gamerz, Latest News and Reviews too I guess...

Currently in 3rd Category - Reformatted 4 times in 6 days


----------



## ashfame (Apr 11, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> @ashfame - No post count in In General, Gamerz, Latest News and Reviews too I guess...
> 
> Currently in 3rd Category - Reformatted 4 times in 6 days



U mean our post doesn't count In General, Gamerz, Latest News and Reviews.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 11, 2006)

Category 3.. Recovered from a failed BIOS update twice hehe..


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 11, 2006)

category 3 --- reformat twice a week... sometimes 3


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2006)

Reaching category 3
Mess around a lot with softwares. Starting to do with hardware but will wait till I get my next computer to overclock the current one.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> QwertyManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you havent read the rules of this forum.... Exactly...


----------



## MysticHalo (Apr 12, 2006)

heheheh....I wud choose category 4 (if interference wid computer is directly proportional to numbers in an AP by d=1)

I chose so coz i not only xperiment wid tricks and defined programs, but i try to create my own programs(using my limited programming knowledge) and test them for their working. Though far from gettin' a useful program..i m still trying..and thats what puts me in cat. 4 (BTW, 4=A)


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 12, 2006)

category 3
used to reinstall once a month.
on one occasion,even thrice in 1 day.
Now i use TrueImage


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Apr 12, 2006)

i belong to the 2nd category. I hate to format my computer b'cos the i hv to re-install all my softwares again      Also, one of my Computer teacher's had told me that we shouldn't format our comp regularly as it reduces the "longetivity" of the hard disk. Though I format my comp one in 5-6 months.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 12, 2006)

Category 3
I have to reinstall my OS every month because of so much mess I make in my system.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 14, 2006)

I fall in the third category but I last reinstalled my Os only cuz I moved frm AGP tp PCIe... I have reached a stage where I dont experience hardware failures any more cuz I know the limits to which I can push my hardware i.e I do homework b'fore I try something and that is, IMHO, what everyone should do


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 10, 2007)

Me in category 1 and 3. No need for me to use the registry editor as i am a linux clone.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 10, 2007)

only category 3 or at the most cat.2 ppl wud use this forum!
thts wht i believ


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2007)

CAT 3.. most probably...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like The unknown is on a thread bumping spree


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 10, 2007)

Switched from Category 3 to 2 (It was hard as hell, but it has happened) Coz now I have to look  other things in life too. While in college I was in Cat 3


----------



## max_demon (Jun 10, 2007)

3rd Category - coz i got my harddisk and motherboard replaced in same year coz of me :S . i was just experimenting . and OS. i tried every possible OS in my PC .


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Looks like The unknown is on a thread bumping spree


You too. What is this *BUMPING*?????  

1st pathiks in this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=521097&postcount=15

2nd Tech Genius in this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=521106&postcount=16

And now you???? What is going on here????


----------



## hullap (Jun 10, 2007)

I definetely fall in no.3.I have to reformat XP once a week


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 10, 2007)

Category 3.

I mess up with my system too much. (But I am wise too.)
I have a ghost image so dont have to install OS very often.
If you belong to catagory 3 you must know how to save your times around computers. Reinstalling the whole OS is so old fashioned.  

Get some air and Create a Ghost Image.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 10, 2007)

Category 3


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 10, 2007)

all most all in here are 3rd hahaha 
me too.


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 10, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Switched from Category 3 to 2 (It was hard as hell, but it has happened) Coz now I have to look  other things in life too. While in college I was in Cat 3



Same happened to me


----------



## mihir2608 (Jun 10, 2007)

i belong to *second* category..!!!!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 10, 2007)

defenitely category 3. earlier i used to hardly use the comp, but for the past two years i've been compulsively overclocking, tweaking and spend a lot of time under the  hood


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2007)

When I am using a Windows PC, I am forced to switch to the third category.

But that happens few and far between nowadays since I use my Mac now, so I have become a first/second category person.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 17, 2008)

between category 1 and 2


----------



## New (Jun 18, 2008)

Category 2 and 3...I don't OC my system,but I do all other hardware and software(shell&registry)experiments..


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 25, 2008)

well first time i broke my cpu while i was playin football in ma house... and my cpu was open so accidently i hit the ball hard and it straight went in the cpu crushing the processor n damagin the mobo.... den i got a new c2duo den while assembling it i broke the switch(dont know wat it is called but u put all wires in those!!) of the fan.... but fortunately it was of the aux. fann next time after few months while inserting the ram i put it upsie dwn and the golden covering below the ram got scratched...... n den i bought a new 1..... den after few days ma frnd had got a movie which i wanted but his vd writer wasnt workin so i said ill bring ma hdd so while bringing the hdd i held in ma legs while i was eatin it fell frm ma legs n crashed dwn frm then it isnt workin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WELL thats my story!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

Bump!

I was in the category 3, switched to category 2 and at the moment, I am in the category 1.

This looks to me the first thread created in the Chit-Chat section. I may be wrong though.


----------



## hsr (Mar 24, 2009)

category 3
recently recovered from a dead bios, replaced hard disk board due to overheating


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 24, 2009)

CAT 3...from the time I brought mah computer...(that's been 2 years since then..)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2009)

Imma hanging between category  2 and 3.


----------



## Coool (Mar 24, 2009)

No.2


----------



## RMN (Mar 24, 2009)

i voted 3 though im 2.5


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 24, 2009)

I am in between 1.8 to 2.5


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 24, 2009)

I r belong to kategori 3!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 24, 2009)

*Category 2*... I don't have too much bucks to spend, otherwise will definitely fall in *Category 3*


----------



## Coool (Mar 24, 2009)

mrintech said:


> I don't have too much bucks to spend, otherwise will definitely fall in *Category 3*



+1


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 24, 2009)

I fall into random category .


----------

